

Paul Carr resigns from TC - knappster
http://techcrunch.com/2011/09/16/last-post/

======
thirsteh
Getting sick of this melodrama.

Where can I find _tech news_?

~~~
martinkallstrom
It's tech news news. In contrast to your melodramatic comment, Paul Carr
actually reported some interesting facts.

Update: I apologize for this comment. It was unnecessarily inflammatory.

~~~
thirsteh
It seems like TechCrunch posts have been nothing but crying over how AOL's
treating the poor writers for the past two weeks. I haven't gotten a good grip
of the actual circumstances since I simply don't care--I just want news about
tech startups and advances (with the majority being non-Twitter related). It
seems TC can't deliver that anymore.

No worries. After browsing the Internet for two decades I no longer get
offended by anything.

------
zerostar07
This guy Paul is good for writing sensational hollywood stories. "Sneaky
editor conspires with Lady Evil to overthrow St. Arrington". His TC column was
always sub-par self-promotion. His Guardian column was better. You 'd think
writers get better with time.

------
dr_
I don't have any personal vindication towards any of these journalists, but I
don't understand why it's a big deal that the editor of TechCrunch resides in
New York. Didn't Arrington himself move to Seattle before the sale?

------
rafski
In the end, Paul seems to me just another pawn who doesn't understand the game
he's in—not even who's on whose team.

There are two teams in this game: Team Multimillionaires On Their Way To Be
Billionaires and team Clueless Minions. Guess which team Mike and Arianna are
on?

On second thought, chances are Paul just understood what it was all about and
found his way out as a fake kamikaze who gets to leave with all the suicide
bomber honours and yet stay alive and well—which I wish him he does.

------
mvkel
Erick's rebuttal post was pathetic. I'm not sure why editorial independence
matters when the voice of TC is that of a teenage girl's diary.

------
yuvadam
Pastebin'd in case of redaction [1]

[1] - <http://pastebin.com/qhuHiCzh>

------
obtino
Eric's response: "I accept your resignation @paulcarr. Nice timing to post
that while I am on a plane. You are a misinformed coward."

[http://twitter.com/#!/erickschonfeld/status/1148394701839441...](http://twitter.com/#!/erickschonfeld/status/114839470183944193)

The saga rolls on..

~~~
jmjerlecki
I'm sorry but I've watched and seen Schonfield a couple of times now and do a
bunch of interviews, but there is just something off about the guy. And at
this point, no matter how he responds he comes off looking like a loser. The
smartest thing he can do is shut his mouth. Especially if MG leaves.

------
antr
This ain't tech/startup/hacker news

------
nextparadigms
Will all the old writers leave to form another site, like the Engadget team
did?

~~~
lewispb
Almost certainly, yes.

------
jmjerlecki
MG leaves in 5...4...3

------
bitops
TechCrunch: I don't read it much but Arrington and Co. did seem like a bunch
with good things to say.

Has it now been defanged or?

------
iag
Sigh... I had so much respect for Erick but I am not too sure anymore...

